# Etrailer On Outbackers



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello All,

My name is Patrick and I'm at one of the online towing retailers that some of you all are familiar with, etrailer.com. We have recently started getting involved with online forum communities. Rest easy, we're not using them as advertising avenues.

Our goal for getting involved in these online communities is two-fold. First, is to help. We have a lot of knowledge about towing and related products and we want to share that. If any of you has questions that you think we could help with, please post them up. I'll be keeping an eye on the forum and popping in to help where I can. Remember, the questions you ask are not only going to help you but other users or surfers that may come across the thread.

The other purpose is to build a relationship with customers both new and old. To us good Customer Service goes beyond making sure the order is correct and shipped on time. Helping our customers install and use the products is part of the game too. By participating in the forums, we can bring this support to the places our customers are already using for help and information.

We look forward to being a valuable, contributing member of the forum. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Sincerely,

Patrick

Admins/Mods, we want to make sure we comply with the rules. If I ever post anything that needs to be changed or removed, please let me know. I won't be posting links to product pages all over the forums. We do have tons of videos demonstrating how products work or showing how to install them that could be very useful to the forum members. If these conform to the rules, we'd love to share them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Patrick - Your input is welcome and since you already know that posting a bunch of links to your employers site would be against the rules I think we will get along fine. I also don't think at this time we will be having any how to videos but if you see someone post a question that you think a video would help them then PM the video link to them.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Patrick - Your input is welcome and since you already know that posting a bunch of links to your employers site would be against the rules I think we will get along fine. I also don't think at this time we will be having any how to videos but if you see someone post a question that you think a video would help them then PM the video link to them.


I can do that. Thanks for the input.

Patrick


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I for one am glad you are "watching" the forums. I've had great experiences with etrailer.com and if there is ever an issue it's great to know that I can come here, send you a PM and know that someone will get back to me quickly. Thanks.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice to have E-trailer On board. I do more and more online ordering since it is convenient and our Local RV dealers don't have a lot to choose from parts wise. I have a good size want list but have to buy when funds are available, so what do you say the Outbackers discount was?


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

N7OQ said:


> Very nice to have E-trailer On board. I do more and more online ordering since it is convenient and our Local RV dealers don't have a lot to choose from parts wise. I have a good size want list but have to buy when funds are available, so what do you say the Outbackers discount was?


That may come in time. We've just started getting involved with forums so we're still getting a feel for things. Things like discount codes or group buys are not out of the realm of possibility, but we want to get our bearings first.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

etrailer said:


> Very nice to have E-trailer On board. I do more and more online ordering since it is convenient and our Local RV dealers don't have a lot to choose from parts wise. I have a good size want list but have to buy when funds are available, so what do you say the Outbackers discount was?


That may come in time. We've just started getting involved with forums so we're still getting a feel for things. Things like discount codes or group buys are not out of the realm of possibility, but we want to get our bearings first.
[/quote]

As long as the discounts or group buys spring from the membership (and in volume, not just one or two asking for it) then we can move forward, just please do not suggest them yourself.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

I have nothing but good things to say about etrailer and Patrick. I've watched many of the videos and have been a long time customer. The "ask a question about a product" feature is especially helpful as well.


----------

